# Does anyone else feel like their insides are going to explode?



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

Sometimes the pressure, cramping and bloating feel so bad that my insides are going to explode out of my body!! I feel so full of stuff I just want it to get out of my body so I can just relax and feel comfortable- but i always feel so cramped up and miserable. *sigh*-Leeann


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

I have IBS-D pretty bad , and I can feel it actually rolling down my intestinal tract and it will explode out of me.Have had many accidents. Don't make it from the front room to the bathroom and I fill my pants.Have been out in my car and there is No bathroom any where available , so I have filled my pants with the watery mess.I have no controll over stopping it , it just explodes out of me.I feel miserable too.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most people with IBS have assorted amounts of pain and discomfort so you are not alone.


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah, waiting for an explosion that never comes is a good description (like watching a kettle boiling.....)Sometimes I believe that I may feel better if it did! I feel sorry for whoever would clear-up though!Baz


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Glenda,Can I make a suggestion to make life a bit easier (although you may be doing this already). In my car I carry, what I call, my IBS emergency clean-up kit - all it is is a clean pair of underpants and a packet of babywipes. It doesn't stop the accidents, of course, but it does mean you can cope/do sometrhing about it when accidents happen. Knowing you can deal with the effects is distressing but does make life a little more bearable because it doesn't stop you completely. You can add to this pack anything else that makes you feel comfortable. Just feeling that you can go on with your life does make it a bit easier to cope with some of the stresses of IBS.Baz


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

I have to take a hot soapy bath immediatly after an explosion or I get a urinary tract infection from the watery diarrhea seeping up my U.T.Being out in the car is horrifying when this happens.I live in the mountains and it is a 20 mile drive from the closet town where the grocery store is.I would have no place to pull over and change my clothes.As I would be out in the woods. I don't need to stop and pull my pants and undies off and have a bear or a cougar walk up and attack me.I can't peel off my clothes in the car as someone would surely drive by and see me.I just Hate this whole situation.


----------

